# what are grain by products?



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

when you see grain by- products listed on a feed bag what does it mean?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I don't know, but I am looking forward to the answer. Glad you asked the question.

Pony!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I wanted to know so much that I went and asked the All Knowing Googles.

Here's what the All Knowing Googles showed me:

http://tinyurl.com/35jsht

*"Grain By-Products*
Grain by-products most commonly used as UIP sources include:

* Dry Distillers Grains (DDG)
* Brewers grains (wet-WBG or dry-DBG)
* Corn gluten meal (CGM)
* Heat processed soybeans (HPS)w

Grain by-products tend to have lower protein levels and lower UIP levels as compared to animal proteins. However, grain by-products have a lower cost per ton and tend to be more palatable than animal proteins."

More info at the above link. 

Pony!


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a bag of pellets that have: GRAIN BY-PRODUCTS,GRAIN SCREENINGS, MOLLASSES PRODUCTS, 14% protein.
I am trying them as a feed to stretch my rabbit pellets. So far they are doing well with them and eat them even before they clean up their regular pellets. They are only $7.99 for 50 lbs.
They are meant for Deer.
i keep a hopper of regular pellets and feed the deer pellets to fryers at 4 cups per 6 animals. After they clean that up then they eat hay and pellets. So far I don't see any differents in this litters growth than my previous litter raised on just rabbit pellets.
I think when they are butchered the internal fat will tell if this expirement pays off. If it does, I'll cut even more of the pellets and feed more of the deer pellets.
I am also giving a little of the deer pellets to my does for treat.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

In addition to the greens and hay, we feed a 17% protein pellet that we buy at Farm & Fleet for $7.69 for 50 pounds. The like it, but boy! Do we go through a lot. Those 8 week old kits eat a LOT! Most of them are from the Dutch/Rex cross, and the other two are from the Lop, but I forget if we mated her to the Dutch or the Cal. 

ANYway, the way we're going through rabbit chow here, I can understand you wanting to stretch things out. Sorry I did not put more greens aside to dry for winter use. 

Pony!


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

Yeah, those little critters sure can eat alot! LOL

I'd love to find something to stretch mine with! Well, besides sunflower seeds, that is...

I just switched to a locally milled brand, its 13.50 for 80 pounds, 16% protein. The label was a little vague (forage products, grain products, etc) I prefer to have it list what grain they're using. I guess its the trade off for freshness though. I'll have to see how we do on it thru weaning though, that'll be the real test!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Beaniemom said:


> Yeah, those little critters sure can eat alot! LOL
> 
> I'd love to find something to stretch mine with! Well, besides sunflower seeds, that is...
> 
> I just switched to a locally milled brand, its 13.50 for 80 pounds, 16% protein. The label was a little vague (forage products, grain products, etc) I prefer to have it list what grain they're using. I guess its the trade off for freshness though. I'll have to see how we do on it thru weaning though, that'll be the real test!



I think I'd better take a drive out to the feed store and see what's available there. It's a bit of a haul, but then, so is Farm and Fleet.

I like feeding fresher, and really like that I'm able to add greens and other supplements. 

Wish I could build a movable rabbit tractor that was dig proof!

Pony!


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

"byproducts" are* LEFTOVERS* or *results* from the production process of just about anything---

Grain byproducts can be the chaff, stems, any dirt that was on the plant, bug parts that were included in the original grain shipment, etc. Ideally, one would have just plant parts-- but that isn't always going to happen.
to make it easier, think of a 'byproduct' as something that is a result of something else-- example-- WATER VAPOR is a byproduct of burning kerosene. Ozone is a byproduct of gasoline burning engines.

"meal" is anything in it's original form not kept for the final product, then ground up to use as a filler-- Example- Chicken meal is bones,feet, feathers, unused organs(including lungs, pancreas, brains) that is ground up into a uniform, unidentifiable mush and then dried.

Now I wonder if my oatmeal had any byproducts in it this morning-- YUCK!!!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Your oatmeal is likely fine, Terry. One of the few foods that is *lightly* processed. 

I think I may be turning into a "whole foods" nut. :shrug: I really like not having to worry about what the critters are eating that I don't know about... and I am thinking that I would be a lot better off following that route for myself.


----------

